# Internal podalic version, twin delivery



## dodo3000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Is there any separately billable charge for an internal podalic version? Twin A was delivered vaginally, Twin B was in transverse presentation. Provider attempted external version x 2 and then did the internal podalic version, turning Twin B to vertex. Twin B was then delivered vaginally with vacuum extraction.

Thanks,

Angela Anderson, CPC


----------



## ajs (Nov 2, 2011)

dodo3000 said:


> Is there any separately billable charge for an internal podalic version? Twin A was delivered vaginally, Twin B was in transverse presentation. Provider attempted external version x 2 and then did the internal podalic version, turning Twin B to vertex. Twin B was then delivered vaginally with vacuum extraction.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Angela Anderson, CPC



I have never billed for an internal version done during delivery.  That is just part of the whole process.


----------



## KellyLR (May 29, 2019)

If this question was directed at PCS coding, O322XX2 and 10D07Z6 could help you.


----------

